#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [討論] 老虎身上的紋路.....

## 大貓貓

今天試畫一張虎獸人
要畫紋路的時候...
醬畫?
怪怪的=  ="
那醬?
一樣怪=  ="
所以想說哪位大大能救救我~><
拜託囉~

----------


## 幻貓

很簡單，就參考照片
網路上搜尋圖片就一大堆，要不就直接到圖庫區找虎獸人

其實放你畫的圖上來我們才好進行修正
不然我們怎知你的問題究竟出在哪？哪裡奇怪？

畫圖本來就是一直參考、參考、再參考+練習、練習、再練習的事
加油

----------


## 銀

如果怎麼畫都畫不好的話,
可以去找些老虎的圖來看看,
(印象中所有老虎的條紋都會有些許差異XD
找你順手(?)的來練練看也許不錯XD

----------


## 大貓貓

看圖畫我有試過
但是看的霧煞煞~"~
要圖的話找時間貼好了~
(迷:貼了也沒人知道是虎獸人(攤手))
(ME:對啦 在草稿上就怪了~"~)

----------


## ㄚ廌

把圖描下 然後仔細觀察幾次  

再對照你所畫的  

一直重複練習  直到成功為止  

只要有心  沒有什麼事是人辦不到的  

要多多加油阿

----------


## 幻影紅虎

不會太難
因為第一條線從背部延著脊錐劃一條或兩條
然後在從原本的那一條線分叉或垂直
往腹部畫下去（連同前腳和後腳)
每隻老虎不一樣
多觀查才是正道~~

----------

